# Speedway Tractor Tires



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Anybody ever heard of them? I'm buying a tractor and it needs a new rear tire and cheapest one my dealer had is nearly 1k. I found these online for $500 bucks delivered


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never heard of em....what size tire?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

18.4-38


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

last person I knew that got an unbelievable deal on tractor tires is now looking for another pair less than ten years later, can't remember the brand but the sidewalls are already rotting out. Barely used Oliver 66, the tires still have the rubber titties on em from the mold, but the sidewalls are gone.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I more than likely won't own the tractor for that long. No more than a few years at the most unless something around here changes. I'm still full force in hay and I'm very behind on getting wheat in the ground so buying a tractor just to put on my no till for the next 4-6 weeks. The one I looked at last week had both right tires replaced and both on the left side need replaced to be used.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

If you plan on flipping the tractor just remember the next guy is going to see the cheap tires and want a discount to so its up to you. I know I'm done with cheap tires.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I more than likely won't own the tractor for that long. No more than a few years at the most unless something around here changes. I'm still full force in hay and I'm very behind on getting wheat in the ground so buying a tractor just to put on my no till for the next 4-6 weeks. The one I looked at last week had both right tires replaced and both on the left side need replaced to be used.


What brand/pattern are the recently replaced tires?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in same boat.....old tractor that needs 2 tires.

Started with Michelin $1,800ea (USA)

Then worked down to:

Trelleborg $1,200ea (Italy)

BKT $1,150ea (India)

Alliance $1,080ea (Israel)

I can get 4 new tires from Alliance for a little more than 2 from Michelin.

Just seems questionable to put 4 new tires on a 20 yr old tractor with 7,400hr

Cant find used Michelins in that size anywhere.

Lewis Ranch check out Alliance, BKT & Trelleborg


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> I can get 4 new tires from Alliance for a little more than 2 from Michelin.
> Just seems questionable to put 4 new tires on a 20 yr old tractor with 7,400hr


Had a truck that way, put new tires on and doubled the value :lol:, but could sell it for what I had in it. But it makes it justifiable to keep (can you have to many tractors or trucks?).

On the serious side, doesn't Titian (Good Year) make that size tire anymore (USA)?

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I do t know
Hadn't thought about totan


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I just put some Galaxy radial tires on the back of my 4455. They where 42s and cost 1090 a piece. They are pretty good looking tires.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I'm in same boat.....old tractor that needs 2 tires.
> 
> Started with Michelin $1,800ea (USA)
> Then worked down to:
> ...


I put a set of new alliance tires on my spray rig this year to the tune of 10k for four of them. The Michelins were 18k for four tires, I've been very pleased with the alliance tires on it.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The Alliance tyres I have had have been good tyres so far as grip and longevity. Would not hesitate if they are the lowest price. The low price does not seem to have compromised quality.


----------

